# Gutta Percha Blacking Bottle



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello again all!  Here is a new bottle just out of the ground last week from the state O Maine... Any input on this one? Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

side embossing


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

base view


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

Lobe's it is pontiled, that is a large sharp one, the pix just dont give it justice... The bottle is Embossed as following: Forbes and Co. Chatham Square N.Y. The side panel is embossed oil blacking, the back says Patent and the other side Gutta Percha. I believe it to be a rare Stoddard bottle... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

Patent is embossed in a indented arch...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

Back side embossing..


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

One more shot lol![8D]


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 18, 2005)

That's an amazing bottle! I'd say it's $2,000 at least!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 18, 2005)

[]  I just read in a auction flyer there are 3 or 4 known specimens? Guess that one is a keeper! Thanks for the input!


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks Stoddard to me and yes, it is pontiled.
 Nice find.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Taz ,
  Nice find ! I have never seen that one before ! Could possibly be Stoddard. Have you contacted anybody that is an expert in New England glass ? 
  Looks like a GOOD one for sure !!!!! 
   Brian


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 19, 2005)

Great find Taz!  I do know Stoddard was famous for the hinge mark running through the pontil scar. Congrats!![]  Kelley


----------



## Dirranbandi (Aug 19, 2005)

G'day

 Gutta Percha was also used as an enamel repair for teeth - here is a pot lid proclaiming its' benefits.

 Regards,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 19, 2005)

We have not shown the bottle to Norm Heckler or Jim Hagenbuch yet, but there is a reference to a Forbes & Co. Chatham Square, N.Y. Oil Blacking bottle attributed to Stoddard on page 95 of the book: On the trail of Stoddard Glass by Anne. E. Field. Now if only the hole that produced this bottle would produce a Stoddard lily pad pitcher we would be golden...[] Taz


----------

